# MTD 608 riding mower slow speed



## Falente (Aug 25, 2017)

I purchased a used model 13ap608g129 riding mower and was told belts were replaced couple years ago. It has the auto transmission and seems to run very slow. Is there any adjustments I could make to increase speed?


----------

